# Soft-SPS



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, bin anfänger in der Steurungs- und Automatisierungssteuerung. Habe aber wir was vor genommen und vieleicht könnt Ihr mir mit Ideen helfen. Also ich will eine Steuerung mit Visualisierung und zwar soll die mit einem Touch gesteuert werden. Habt ihr eine Ideen mit was ich das alles realisieren könnte also es gibt da doch von Phonix Contact sowas, ich glaube PC-Worx heißt das. Hat jemand mit sowas erfahrungen???

Mfg sandy


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2006)

Was für eine Anlage möchtest Du denn steuern ?????
Wie sieht es mit Kosten aus ???? spielt Geld keine Rolle?????


----------



## zotos (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo:
SoftSPSen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Ich empfehle dir bei 3s nachzuschauen da gibt es eine SoftSPS mit integrierter Visualisierung (optional). Die Vorteile sind vielfältig und an einem Vergleich kommt man eh nicht vorbei.

Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist nicht nur für die Hauseigene SoftSPS einsetzbar sondern auch für eine Vielzahl an Hardware SPSen verschiedener Hersteller. 
Kostenloser Download, Simulationsfähig, etc, etc..


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2006)

*SPSen*

Also wollte Funktionsumrichter, I/O und Analoge IN/OUT. Kosten ist so eine sache, natürlich wäre so günstig wie möglich, denn man ist ja kein Millionär. 

zu zotos was meinst du den 3s ist das eine webseite????


----------



## MSB (21 Februar 2006)

Er meint oben einen der Sponsoren,
den Button auf dem groß "CoDeSys" steht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

sorry, bei mir sind die werbungen alles gespert...


----------



## zotos (22 Februar 2006)

http://www.3s-software.com/

*SoftSPS*
CoDeSys SP RTE 
    Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften dieser SoftSPS:
    * läuft unter MS Windows NT / 2000 / XP
    * hartes Echtzeitverhalten ohne Hardware- oder Software-Erweiterungen
    * offene Schnittstelle für die Entwicklung und den Zugriff auf selbst entwickelte Treiber
    * integrierte Konfiguration für Profibus, CAN und ASi
    * programmiert mit dem Standard-Programmiersystem CoDeSys, mit dem auch zahlreiche andere Steuerungen programmiert sind 

    Systeminformation:
    * Betriebssystem: MS Windows NT / 2000 / XP
    * Min. 32 MB RAM
    * Min. 5 MB Festplatte
    * Unterstützung von Massenspeichermedien (z.B. Flashkarten)
    * Unterstützung von Feldbuskarten: Hilscher CIF, Siemens Profibus, Beckhoff Profibus, Applicom, Phoenix Interbus, HMS Industrial Networks AnyBus-M Profibus-DP/DPV1 Master, Neu: SoftingPROFIboard-PCI 

*Visualisierung*
CoDeSys HMI
    Durch die nahtlose Integration in CoDeSys bietet die Visualisierung mit CoDeSys HMI folgende Vorteile:
   * Es kann direkt mit den CoDeSys Variablen des Steuerungsprogramms gearbeitet werden.
   * Die Verwendung von Ausdrücken in der Visualisierungskonfiguration ist möglich (z.B. „Variable1+ Variable2" "12 + 5")
   * Ein Platzhalterkonzept ermöglicht objektorientiertes Arbeiten.
   * Die CoDeSys Funktionen Trace und Rezepturen lesen/schreiben stehen auch in CoDeSys HMI zur Verfügung

*Entwicklungsumgebung*
CoDeSys
    Das IEC 61131-3 Programmiersystem CoDeSys ist eines der führenden Entwicklungstools für speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen (SPS) und programmierbare     Automatisierungskomponenten. Mittlerweile ist CoDeSys bei mehr als 100 Hersteller von Hardware-Komponenten im Einsatz.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2006)

Ist der Download nur demos oder so ??? weil ich denke mal daüfr muss man einigs bezahlen???


----------



## zotos (22 Februar 2006)

Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist kostenlos und voll funktionstüchtig.
Zahlen muss man für die SoftSPS (Echtzeiterweiterungen für Win: NT, 2000 und XP) Die Visualisierung kostet Geld.
Aber die SoftSPS und die Visu gibt es als gute Demo.
Und mit der kostenlosen Simulation braucht mann keine Hardware zum Testen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bei mir sind die werbungen alles gespert...




Alles werbungen sollte man nur speren, wenn man schon alles weiß ... 

CodeSys ist nach Siemens mit einem Abstand das am zweitmeisten 
verbreitete Automatisierungssystem.


----------

